

'Swinefighter' to the Rescue  - immad
http://www.time.com/time/arts/article/0,8599,1895736,00.html

======
moe
Dupe story and the "game" is not worth looking at. It's merely a _very_ poor
attempt at making some ad-dollars from the flu-craze.

~~~
foobar2k
There are no ads on the site and I can't find a duplicate link to this Time
magazine article. Check your facts.

------
jakewolf
"Yes, when you think of the actual pigs that have been slaughtered in a
hysteria-prompted move in Israel (no one has yet contracted the illness
there), then this seems ... totally insensitive."

Wasn't it Egypt that ordered the slaugher of 300,000 pigs not Israel?

~~~
ivankirigin
That's right. And it could have motivations in Egypt different than fighting a
flu.

[http://www.usatoday.com/news/religion/2009-05-04-egypt-
swine...](http://www.usatoday.com/news/religion/2009-05-04-egypt-swine-
flu_N.htm)

